

Ask HN: Business Bank with good customer service? - jasonkester

I'm trying to get a business account set up for a new project, and every bank I've applied with has dropped into "bank time", where they expect to have somebody get back to you in the next 3 weeks.<p>That's pretty much the worst way you could treat a new customer, and it's turned me off every one of these banks to the point where I'll probably just give up before they get their act together.<p>Has anybody here had a better experience?  Is there a bank out there that can start a new account online and get it up and running in a single day?  If so, let me know and they'll get my business.
======
pierrefar
Which country?

Here in the UK, I've had excellent service from HSBC. So good that when they
sent me the feedback form, I actually filled it out to say so.

~~~
jasonkester
USA, though I'm physically in the UK right now. It's getting painful enough
that I'm considering starting a parallel business/bank account/merchant
account track over here and going with the country that wins.

